# Internet Explorer by Dell - Website Listing



## Alnman (Oct 11, 2008)

When I make an Internet Explorer by Dell/Google search for "Ray W - Travels" the title "Ray W - Travels in Libya" appears on all references, despite the fact that this links to my "index" (HOME) page. 

I realise that "in Libya" was included in the page titles at one stage, although it is not clear to me how this occurred. However, subsequently I have interrogated the html codes and removed "in Libya" from each page and reloaded them all with amended titles.

Interestingly "in Libya" has now disappeared from the Google Chrome "Most visited" page above the thumbnail of my Home Page, but is still retained on the browser listings and again, I feel this is misleading.

Further, under "more results ..." Dell/Google lists many pages from my site all of which include the eroneous "in Libya".

In contrast, Google Chrome does not include "more results" and nothing is listed under "similar pages".

It is not clear to me whether the "in Libya" suffix is a problem of my own making whilst constructing the website (www.rayw20.co.uk) or whether it is due to the web browser picking up text that is not relevant.

In the latter case I am uncertain as to what can be done to correct this problem.


----------



## amanxman (Mar 28, 2006)

Hey,

Search Engines will have crawled your website and picked up the page titles with the in Libya included.

Now you have removed that from the page titles, google will pick that up NEXT TIME it crawls your website.

This can be easily up to a month before google comes back to your website to see that it's changed. In the meantime, google will continue to display results of your site as per it's last visit.

There is nothing really you can do except wait for google to come back and see the changes.

You can look into Google Webmaster Tools / Sitemaps (just google it) to resubmit your site to them, but in all honesty that'll make no difference - they'll just get around to recrawling your website when they have time... they have a lot of sites to crawl as I'm sure you can imagine!

Cheers


----------



## Alnman (Oct 11, 2008)

Thanks for the advice, things are much clearer now.

Although oddly my site is not listed by Google or perhaps it's so far down the list I did not see it. This is of no great consequence as I was just curious to see how Google dealt with my site.

Thank again

Ray W


----------

